# Wish I have a Silo in our back yard...



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm getting all the local channels digitally without a problem here. I just wish I have a silo in our back yard so I can put an antenna on top and get ones from really far away. Like a hobby stuff! I'm already getting signals from approximately 80+ miles away and the signals REALLY strong.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Why a silo. Just build an antennal pole. I think solid signal sells parts


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

google "tv dxing"

Also, check out *www.dxing.com/tvfmdx.htm*


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I'm getting all the local channels digitally without a problem here. I just wish I have a silo in our back yard so I can put an antenna on top and get ones from really far away. Like a hobby stuff! I'm already getting signals from approximately 80+ miles away and the signals REALLY strong.


I would be surprised if it made much difference. Try entering two different heights on www.tvfool.com to see what happens at your location.

I have an antenna at 20' and another at 125'. They receive about the same number of stations.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There is usually a threshold for channels at the 1 edge or 2 edge line where you move from one signal level to another, perhaps where you pass through are fraction line and suddenly your signal jumps 3dB, or stops moving at all.

You can see it with TVFool by moving up 10 ft at a time, the signal will gradually grow stronger, by .5 or even less dB, then suddenly it jumps 3-6 dB, or it stops growing by the regular amount and settles in with maybe a .1 or .2 dB gain for each 10 ft - you have reached the point of diminishing returns.

The 3db jump is more likely on UHF since it is more line of sight sensitive, whereas VHF is more able to bend over the horizon and afford you a gradual signal increase up to a point.


----------

